
Crucial Resources - cartel_coder
https://github.com/tylertomlinson/crucial_resources
======
cartel_coder
Hey everyone! I'm somewhat new to programming (8 months in). Learning rails
and so far its awesome! I had a bunch of files on my local and was told to put
them in a repo for others to use and also build on. They have helped me
tremendously! They are also great when I'm traveling or without internet as
they are local. Feel free to use and would love if you contributed!

Cheers!

